# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Street Fighter La Légende de Chun Li - Pire que le film avec Van Damme ?

## Bebealien

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que le cinéma et les jeux vidéo n'ont jamais autant essayé de forniquer ensemble qu'en ce moment. Et un tel mélange contre-nature, c'est un peu comme une union entre consanguins ou entre Bretons. Ca fait forcément un résultat que l'on pourrait qualifier de "différent".
 Après nous avoir proposé une version de Street Fighter avec Van Damme et Kylie Minogue, les producteurs avisés d'Hollywood vont bientôt nous balancer un spin-off centré sur le personnage de Chun Li. Hélas, alors qu'on est en droit de s'attendre à un film où une Asiatique avec des jambes aussi grosses que des poteaux se met la tête en bas pour nous montrer sa culotte, on a le droit à quelque chose de franchement différent.
 Imaginez un monde parallèle où Boulon et le mauvais goût seraient présidents. Dans ce monde on confierait le rôle de Chun Li à quelqu'un qui n'est pas du tout Chinois, n'a aucune compétence martiale et joue dans une série télé bien niaise. On ferait aussi jouer un chanteur des Black Eye Peas parce que ca fait cool, ainsi qu'un habitué des films de Spielberg histoire d'avoir l'air intelligent. Et le tout serait réalisé par un tâcheron qui nous à déjà pondu Doom au cinéma...
 Heureusement, ce monde parallèle n'existe pas. Ah si. Zut. Maintenant on va tous devoir aimer la contrebasse, le bouc et les substituts de repas. Monde de merde.
 La date de sortie n’est pas encore connue, mais a priori c'est pour cet été. J'ai hâte.

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Darkfire8

Quel acteur du film est habitué des films de spielberg juste pour l'info?

Bel news en tout cas  ::): 
Ca tombe bien j'irais pas le voir non plus  :^_^:

----------


## Lord Zero

Dommmage c'est pas un Uwe Boll, ca aurais parachevé le tout.

----------


## Say hello

Fake, l'actrice n'a pas des cuisses d'éléphant. (beeeuuarh)

----------


## Bebealien

> Quel acteur du film est habitué des films de spielberg juste pour l'info?


Neal McDonough, qui incarne Bison.
Tu as pu le voir entre autre dans Band of Brothers ou Minority Report.

----------


## LtBlight

On peut aussi le retrouver actuellement dans la saison 5 de Desperate Housewives.

----------


## Lord Zero

Pour faire Bison j'aurais bien vu Christophe Lambert.

----------


## Nesar

le bouc *ET* les substituts de repas. Merci pour nos yeux.

----------


## Dar

Arretez Raúl Juliá était énorme en Bison !!
Bon OK il est mort, mais rendez lui hommage bowdel !!!!§

----------


## Proktor

Ce sera peut être pas si naze. Je veux dire, l'actrice principale c'est quand même Kristin Kreuk, elle a joué Blanche Neige, c'est pas rien et puis... attendez, ha non, on me dit que non, ce sera un navet.

----------


## Bebealien

> le bouc *ET* les substituts de repas. Merci pour nos yeux.


ololol jé fé 1 fote.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Alors voyons.
Un perse pas perse.
Un chinoise pas chinoise.

Et pourquoi pas prendre des européens pour jouer des amérindiens. Il suffit juste d'un peu de fond de teint !

Ah...On me signale que ça a déjà été fait.

La magie d'Hollywood !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ben moi j'avais bien aimé le premier street fighter  :Cigare: 
Faut dire que le simple smile en coin de JCVD me fait tordre de rire.
Tient en plus ya Marcellus Wallas dedans  ::P:

----------


## jaroh

> Arretez Raúl Juliá était énorme en Bison !!
> Bon OK il est mort, mais rendez lui hommage bowdel !!!!§


...et Street Fighter fût sont dernier film, ça craint !

----------


## Bebealien

Non mais on est d'accord, Street Fighter 1 en comparaison, ca va ressembler à un chef d'oeuvre.
Surtout que Van Damme jouai mal mais savait castagner, qu'on pouvait mater le séant de Kylie et que Julia était à contremploi en Bison mais était finalement pas si mal...

----------


## Jack l'arpenteur

> ololol jé fé 1 fote.


oh bé tiens, 1 deusiaime fote.

"...un tâcheron qui nous *à* déjà pondu..."

----------


## Errata

Moi j'attends avec impatience l'interview des acteurs: comme quoi ils ont été très content de leurs rôle et du film, que leurs personnages a un caractère profond et sensible et qu'ils seraient prêt a signé pour un deuxième épisodes...

----------


## Dar

> ... et que Julia était à contremploi en Bison mais était finalement pas si mal...


J'adorais ses yeux de merlan frit injectés. Ca rendait trop bien.

----------


## iroko944

Selon la page de Kristin Kreuk de wikipedia à l'origine c'est Jessica Biel qui était préssentie pour le role de Chun-Li.

Dans le registre des acteurs qui joues des rôles n'étant pas en rapport avec leurs origine éthique j'ai beaucoup "aimée" Mémoires d'une geisha avec Gong Li en Geisha ou la même Gong Li dans Hannibal Lecter: Les origines du mal ou elle joue aussi une japonaise.

----------


## GobFou

> Selon la page de Kristin Kreuk de wikipedia à l'origine c'est Jessica Biel qui était préssentie pour le role de Chun-Li.
> 
> Dans le registre des acteurs qui joues des rôles n'étant pas en rapport avec leurs origine éthique j'ai beaucoup "aimée" Mémoires d'une geisha avec Gong Li en Geisha ou la même Gong Li dans Hannibal Lecter: Les origines du mal ou elle joue aussi une japonaise.


Et? Un Français n'a pas le droit de jouer un anglais?

----------


## croustibatte

> Tient en plus ya Marcellus Wallas dedans


En Balrog (M.Bison) je suppose..? Ca sera pitêtre celui qui correspond le mieux...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Non seulement elle a pas les cuissots de Chun-Li, mais elle a pas non plus sa poitrine...
Tristesse quand tu nous tiens  :Emo:

----------


## BeatKitano

Faites moi confiance, vous ne voulez pas voir ce film, Street Fighter "1" était nul, mais rigolo. Celui là est nul et chiant. Les acteurs sont super mal choisis, Balrog a l'air aussi méchant que Chantal Goya, Bison est aussi dangereux que Sim (un combat, 1 minute avec une boule de feu animée sous flash  de chun-li, et un finish absolument ridicule).
L'histoire n'a ni queue ni tête: l'ambition de Bison là c'est pas de dominer le monde, c'est de raser un bidonville de thailande pour en faire des super résidences de luxes, quel être maléfique !

Nash est useless, maya (Moon bloodgood) est encore moins interessante (mais elle fait joli je dois bien le dire).

Gen, c'est Kung Lao de mortal kombat (sisi ça s'invente pas), super crédible le vieux maitre de wushu et je parle pas de la prestation, on sent qu'il y croit.
Vega: omg, il pourrait presque être crédible si ils lui avaient pas mis un super filtre ridicule sur la voix pour faire badass.

Bref, une véritable catastrophe, le seul moment "mémorable" c'est la scene de drague lesbienne dans un nightclub quand chun-li essaye d'attirer une méchante loin de ses gardes du corps, le seul moment ou on ressent quelquechose et là encore ça ne va pas au dessus de la ceinture.

Franchement si vous voulez regarder un film street fighter, regardez le premier (ou mieux les animes) ça vous outera moins cher, et vous en garderez un bon souvenir au moins.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, j'ai une moustache, pas un bouc...
Ca se paiera.

----------


## xheyther

Moustachu, Bouffeur de *** !

Désolé, ça m'a échappé... Réminiscence étudiante et tout et tout...
hem...
(en plus tu bluff y'a rien sur ta photo !)

----------


## Guest



----------


## Bebealien

> Sinon, j'ai une moustache, pas un bouc...



Bon ok, je cherche à me faire fouetter.

----------


## edenwars

Rien qu'à voir l'affiche,c'est pourri XD

Alors les nanars sont:
1:Dragon ball evolution
2:Street Fighter:La légende de chun-li.


Suivant.

----------


## Nono

En fait; j'ai pas compris la comparaison. Tu essaies de dire que les jeux videos et le cinéma sont deux mondes complètement différents, et tu le soulignes en disant que ce serait comme réunir deux personnes beaucoup trop similaires comme des consanguins  ::huh::

----------


## Bebealien

> En fait; j'ai pas compris la comparaison. Tu essaies de dire que les jeux videos et le cinéma sont deux mondes complètement différents, et tu le soulignes en disant que ce serait comme réunir deux personnes beaucoup trop similaires comme des consanguins


Nope, je dis que c'est un mélange contre nature, comme la consanguinité ou le sayxe entre bretons.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Sinon juste comme ça.
Pensez vous que Boulon ferait un Bison crédible?

---------- Post added at 14h12 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------




> Nope, je dis que c'est *un mélange contre nature*, comme la consanguinité ou le *sayxe entre bretons*.


Toi l'parasite cosmique, tu vas finir noyé dans une cuve de cidre.

----------


## BeatKitano

Personnellement je préfère la cuve de pate a crêpe grumeleuse. C'est tellement plus diffiile de mourrir comme ça, le cidre ça adouçit tout.

----------


## Say hello

Moi je veux bien la cuve de cidre.
Je dois signer où?  ::):

----------


## pseudoridicule

Elle a pas l'air en forme Kristin sur l'affiche... Elle est meme carrément hideuse :/ C'est pas banal ça.

----------


## edenwars

> Elle a pas l'air en forme Kristin sur l'affiche... Elle est meme carrément hideuse :/ C'est pas banal ça.


Parce-que y'a pas de maquillage  ::o:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Moi je veux bien la cuve de cidre.
> Je dois signer où?


J'ai oublié de préciser la marque du cidre  ::|: 


T'es certain de toujours vouloir plonger dans cette cuve?

----------


## Nono

> Nope, je dis que c'est un mélange contre nature, comme la consanguinité ou le *sayxe entre bretons.*


Que le grand esprit profane la terre de tes ancètres.

----------


## Mélanome

Bah ... avec un peu de chance, les dialogues seront dignes d'un John Weng Weng ...

----------


## picha67

c'est hachement bien la contre-basse...

----------


## Silver

> Imaginez un monde parallèle où Boulon et le mauvais goût seraient présidents.


J'imagine très bien oui.  ::): 



En tous cas deux news avec une vanne sur Boulon... sa vengeance risque d'être terrible.  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Nope, je dis que c'est un mélange contre nature, comme la consanguinité ou le sayxe entre bretons.


Ouais mais on fait ça vachement bien.

----------


## Bebealien

> En tous cas deux news avec une vanne sur Boulon... sa vengeance risque d'être terrible.


Oui, mais en même temps autant faire des vannes sur lui que sur Half, c'est trop facile. Et je ne parle même pas de zoulou.





> Ouais mais on fait ça vachement bien.


Oui enfin faut avoir envie...

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Il est vrai que devoir se taper une crepe pour faire sortir le cidre, cela ne doit pas en faire bouger beaucoup.

edit : j adore cette photo, j en rigole encore.

----------


## zAo

> Nope, je dis que c'est un mélange contre nature, comme la consanguinité ou le sayxe entre bretons.


C'est donc pour ça que tu omets le d de Black Eye*d* Peas !  ::ninja:: 

Un scandale !!  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Kristin Kreuk...  :Bave:

----------


## tb-51

J'adore, plusieurs news le week-end, et une le Lundi.... La soirée du dimanche a été dure  ::):

----------


## Mélanome

> Kristin Kreuk...


Pédophile ...  :tired:

----------


## AlaRach

nan mais sinon je vous éclate tous un par un avec mon double dragon !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, le flood breton, c'est puni de 3 points.
On n'en a rien à foutre de votre coin de merde et vous n'avez pas à nous l'imposer sur tous les topics.

La prochaine fois, c'est le ban pour un mois.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Kristin Kreuk...


Je plussoie  ::wub:: 
En plus la Kristin a des gènes nem si je ne m'abuse. Ce n'est donc pas une énormité totale de la voir dans le rôle (à part pour sa carrière bien sûr  ::P: ).

----------


## Erokh

> http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/...VDcoverart.jpg
> 
> nan mais sinon je vous éclate tous un par un avec mon double dragon !!!
> 
> http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/...agon/dd014.jpg


J'ai découvert ce film y'a pas longtemps... bein j'ai le sentiment d'une grosse perte durant toutes ces années où je ne le connaissais pas  :^_^: 

Par contre, y'a quand même Alyssa Milano dedans, et rien que pour ça ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alyssa Milano,Robert Patrick,Mark Dacascos.

Bref une année d'impôt bien rempli pour certain.

Mais j'ai trouvé que c'était une belle m.....

----------


## hakarien

bande de rigolos !!
Marcellus Wallace n'existe pas : Pulp Fiction, c'est un film.
Il s'appelle Michael Clarke Duncan, le "petit" gars.

----------


## Erokh

> bande de rigolos !!
> Marcellus Wallace n'existe pas : Pulp Fiction, c'est un film.


Quoi?! Nan, c'est pas vrai!  :Emo:

----------


## Gecko

> Putain, le flood breton, c'est puni de 3 points.
> On n'en a rien à foutre de votre coin de merde et vous n'avez pas à nous l'imposer sur tous les topics.
> 
> La prochaine fois, c'est le ban pour un mois.


Je vois pas où c'est choquant et je pense pas qu'on soit aussi virulents que Poireau qui trolle à tour de bras sur tout et n'importe quoi, d'autant plus que je lui connais peu de sanctions; mais dans le cas présent ça ressemble fortement à de la diffamation et de l'irrespect. Et vu tes "pouvoirs" Boulon, là il y a un abus caractérisé je trouve, pour délit de "sale gueule" (passe moi l'expression) et pour le fait personnel que tu n'aimes pas cette région (c'est ton droit); mais ce n'est pas une raison valable pour pénaliser ses habitants parce que (je cite) "c'est votre coin de merde". Motif irrecevable. Un modo se doit d'être intransigeant un point c'est tout.Et pas faire primer ses intérêts ou convictions personnels.

Et si l'envie te prends de me bannir (ce qui confirmera mes propos donc), sache que oui tu ne me verras plus ici, mais tu auras au moins 3 abo à CPC qui vont sauter.

[EDIT] D'ailleurs j'en rajoute une couche pour que ça soit bien clair: "Flood breton c'est puni de trois points", Or je ne vois ça marqué nulle part.
Et deuxième chose:



> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
> 
> -*Racisme and co*
> -Pornographie
> -Snuff / Gore
> -"Erotisme" n'ayant pas de lien avec le jeu vidéo
> -*Insultes gratuites et connes* (pas les drôles)
> -Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance
> -*Diffamation*
> ...


Boum on est dedans.

Ca va aussi pour les membres de l'équipe non, je ne vois pas pourquoi les utilisateurs du forum sont les seuls concernés, sachant que la loi est la même pour tous que ça soit newser, modo, ou simple user, voire même rédac'chef.

----------


## Erokh

::huh::  ::O: 
C'est pas un peu excessif comme réaction, là?

----------


## TheToune

> blablabla bande de méchantrs racistes anti bretons bouhou


Il y a des antécédent c'est tout. Bouffer des pages de topics pour des délires territoriaux c'est juste pénible et ça rentre dans la case "cassage d'ambiance". 
Le cas "breton" est juste celui qui revient le plus souvent et fait juriceprudence comme on dit.
Et les menaces de désabonnement ou les cours de comportement aux modos, il n'y a pas a dire je trouve que ça fait toujours autant teubé.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé Gecko...
Tu vas pas faire sauter le macdo de Pantin, hein ?

Pour le reste, tout a été très bien expliqué au dessus.
Les bretons ont tendance à nous saoûler et à détourner les topics pour parler de leur pays pourri.
Y a eu jurisprudence.
Et les menaces de désabonnement, rien à battre, je serais prêt à perdre tous les abos bretons juste poru ne plus avoir à lire le mot kouign aman ou je ne sais quelle singerie proviinciale sur e forum.

Sans dec', vous vous imaginez pas comment c'est pénible pour un être civilisé et parisien de subir l'évocation incessante de la bouse de vache et des contrées oubliées de Dieu.

Et accessoirement, t'es pas en démocratie, t'es sur un forum. Mais j'ai demandé à Bebealien d'arrêter de faire chier avec les bretons chiants.

----------


## Gecko

Justement, c'est bien ça qui me dérange, ce fameux "civilisé et parisien"....Depuis quand Paris est-elle le centre du monde?????? Faut un peu redescendre de vos ptis nuages les gars, vous êtes pas le seuls et uniques! Paris, sans la "province" ne vaut rien je te rappelle...



> juste poru ne plus avoir à lire le mot kouign aman ou je ne sais quelle singerie proviinciale sur e forum.


Bon, alors je pense que tu peux bannir beaucoup de canards du forum, et de suite même.

Ha putain que ça me gonfle cette haine injustifiée que tu draines; tu demandes du respect alors que t'es pas capable d'en avoir une once? Allez, j'arrête là sinon je crois que ca va finir très mal, mais comme toujours, GRAND Maitre Boulon a raison et est incontestable.... 
Je suis venu ici pour le ton décalé et relativement acerbe de la rédaction, mais là je comprends mieux le pourquoi du comment, et surtout la base.......

Adeo, être civilisé et parisien (égocentrique aussi à priori, voire légèrement mégalomane)

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je suis venu ici pour le ton décalé et relativement acerbe de la rédaction, mais là je comprends mieux le pourquoi du comment, et surtout la base...


Voilà, je crois que tu devrais relire le message précédent en gardant en tête le "décalé" et le "acerbe".

Y a quelqu'un qui lui explique ?

----------


## Anonyme866

Un film à voir avec des potes à la TV ou en DVD à 1,99 €, histoire de bien rigoler. Un peu comme The Machine Girl ou Lesbian Vampire Killers ou autres Black Sheep quoi... À la différence près que celui ci doit sans doute se prendre pour un film "sérieux". De fait, c'est encore plus drôle (et désolant en même temps).

.

----------


## Bebealien

Comme Boulon l'a dit, il m'a demandé de ne plus parler de bretons, donc je ne le ferai plus. Par contre les Corses, qu'est ce qu'ils vont morfler !  ::P: 

Et euh The Machine Girl, cay bien

----------


## Anonyme866

> Et euh The Machine Girl, cay bien


On a le droit d'avoir des goûts d'chiotte. Faut juste assumer. ::): 

.

----------

